# My new Jackson Stars RR-J2SP "Goldilocks"



## blindvomit (Feb 23, 2006)

After about 4 or 5 months of waiting for my next Jackson it has finally arrived. Let's go over the specs, for those who don't know:

I named this guitar "Goldilocks" Get it? 

Body Wood: Alder
Fretboard: Ebony
Frets: 24 Extra Jumbo
Inlays: Pearl Shakfins
Pickup: EMG HZ
Electronics: EMG PA-2
Controls: Volume, EMG PA-2 On/Off switch
Bridge: Schaller S-FRT-II
Neck Joint: Neck-through
Neck Material: Maple

Pre-review story: 

So on the day I expected it to arrive, I was anxiously waiting for the last bell of school to ring the moment I set foot outside of my house that morning. I sit through all of my classes with only one thing in my mind: My new Jackson, and the sight of me arriving from a long, tormenting day at school and me walking into my room while a large rectangular cartboard box lies on my bed. The bell rings, I break out of my daydream and get in the car and wait for us to arrive home. Once we've arrived, I rush out of the car and I head to my room and I swing open the door...then on the bed I see......nothing....I look in my closet and under the bed to see if my parents had put the box somewhere else, my search resulted with nothing but an angry grunt. I immediately get on the computer and punch in the tracking code into the Japanese website, but before I could finish my dad walks in and says, "look what the mailman dropped off" I look over to him and then I see....a missed delivery slip....he said "he probably dropped it off while I went to go pick you up at school." Fustrated I argue with my dad, trying to convince him to take me to the post office to go pick up my guitar, he disagrees and he says that I will have to wait until tomorrow, disgusted I tell him that I and sure as fuck not waiting another day, so then he says, lets get in the car and look for the mailman, he might be around the area, with a thought of hope I agree with him. So we get in the car and scout the area for a mail delivery van, we drive down the steet into the next block, then around that block, so far it's not looking too good, then after we cross a street and begin another block I look to the side and I see the van, I yell to my dad to stop and go back then we drive up to the mail man in the van, I go up to him and show him the slip, and I say in a calm, yet suggestive voice "Do you have this package?" He looks at the slip for a couple of seconds and then says....."Yep, sure do, it's a big box though" Inside I can hear myself cheering at the comment the man had just spoken, he opens the back of the van and there it was, the box that has been in my mind for the past couple of months, the box which inside, held the very axe of my dreams. All the way home I had a big grin on my face, I get out of the car and take the box inside of my room, I open it and there it was...





I immediately pick it up and start playing it, I thought it was a dream, I felt as if though any second I would wake up and it would still be the day I first placed the order.

The neck is very slick and smooth, a bit thicker than on my dxmg but very fast none the less. The fretboard amazed me, it's very dark and very, very smooth, the inlays look very rich and pearly. 




The neck joint felt as if though it was sanded down to fit my exact palm.




The bridge is very reliable, very easy to manage and sounds very wah-ish, very solid in terms of tuning and stability.




The tone...well as I already had EMGS in my DXMG and this guitar is the same body material I already knew what to expect in terms of the tone department, I got that EMG tone that I loved from my EMG-81 with only a very small, almost un-noticable less bite to it. This can easily be solved when I decide to install an active EMG-81, so I'm not really worried and in a rush to change out the pickup, the EMG PA-2, at first I was a bit confused to what this was, was it a volume booster? Not really, it's more of a gain "injection" I don't really use it much as I already have my tone configured to the pickup, so I don't need extra gain and what not, but it's very neat to play with anyway, one of these days I'll go back and tweak it a little. 




Overall I think this guitar was a very good deal and I love it to death. I can't wait to go over to my friends house and jam out, it's going to be great. As a conclusion I leave you a family shot, I'd ike to thank Ikebe-Gakki for supplying me with this axe and for having so many fucking GAS-Inducing guitars. Thank you for taking the time to read this review, if you have any questions, comments, complaints, or anything else on your mind please feel free to post, So as promised, a Jackson family shot:


----------



## nyck (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow those are hot....


----------



## David (Feb 23, 2006)

it's missing a string


nice axes man.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2006)

what's the switch for? i only see one pickup... thus, nothing to switch to


----------



## blindvomit (Feb 23, 2006)

Leon said:


> what's the switch for? i only see one pickup... thus, nothing to switch to



EMG PA-2


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2006)

oh... the volume/gain thingy you were talking about. gotcha


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2006)

That's a damn fine looking fretboard, the ebony looks awesome!! Congrats, that sure is a beauty.

Oh yeah, forget the ESP Edwards SV, I want that!!!


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow... looks like a quality guitar! I don't think i've ever seen a trem route so tight. Congrats!


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice. How much did that run you?


----------



## blindvomit (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.
The RR alone costs $1,200 ish but it came out to just under $1,400 with shipping and commission and bank wire transfer charges.


----------



## Regor (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks very nice indeed. Thank God there's no pickguard. Those things ruin RR Vs.



But I like mine better


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are very cool. Japan's getting most of the cool Jackson variations now...


----------



## blindvomit (Feb 24, 2006)

Regor said:


> That looks very nice indeed. Thank God there's no pickguard. Those things ruin RR Vs.



You have no idea how much I agree.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great, I just it over on the JCF


----------



## Elysian (Feb 24, 2006)

i love the neck heel on my RR5, one of my favorite heels, very comfortable, very solid.


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Stars club. I love mine to death, they're great guitars.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 27, 2006)

May I ask what is the difference between jackson "Stars" and regular jacksons??Is it similar to the "J-Custom" tag for ibanez's?



Oh, AWESOME guitar by the way


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 27, 2006)

Sweet I like how clean and sharp that inlay looks at the nut. The only thing I would change at some point is that Trem. I can't stand those screw in trem arms,,,they feel sloppy, that however is just my opinion. It's a looker for sure. 
Now indulge me while I play the retard.... What does "Stars" mean? I've never seen that before.

~A


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 27, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Now indulge me while I play the retard.... What does "Stars" mean? I've never seen that before.
> 
> ~A



HEY!I just asked that!


----------



## Regor (Feb 28, 2006)

It's a 'Japan-market-only' series of Jackson guitars. So of course, this means it's better than any Jackson you can get in the states, save the USA series... but now that Fender owns Jackson, that's prolly debateable.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 28, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> HEY!I just asked that!



 yes you did,,, but I stated that I was a "retard". Ya see when you get to be my age,, you gotta get the questions out while you still remember them Otherwise I end up reading all the banter and forget what the hell I was going to ask. Either way the question has been answered. I never knew that about the Japanese Jacksons. Not crazy with the word "stars" on the headstock,,,but hey,, if it plays and sounds great who cares?

~A


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## MaRkY9926 (Mar 4, 2006)

man that is sweeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!! What site did ya get it from???


----------



## blindvomit (Mar 7, 2006)

Regor said:


> It's a 'Japan-market-only' series of Jackson guitars. So of course, this means it's better than any Jackson you can get in the states, save the USA series... but now that Fender owns Jackson, that's prolly debateable.




Fender owning Jackson didn't impede or improve or change Jackson USA's quality at all, the same people and machines still make USA Jacksons, there are few guitars out there that can compete with Jackson USA custom shops.


MaRkY9926: I'd post the link but I need 15 posts in order to post it, but here's a hint: read the conclusion to my review!


----------



## MaRkY9926 (Mar 11, 2006)

I did m8 but I can only get the site up in japanese which I dont have a clue how to understand!


----------



## Elysian (Mar 11, 2006)

blindvomit said:


> Fender owning Jackson didn't impede or improve or change Jackson USA's quality at all, the same people and machines still make USA Jacksons, there are few guitars out there that can compete with Jackson USA custom shops.
> 
> 
> MaRkY9926: I'd post the link but I need 15 posts in order to post it, but here's a hint: read the conclusion to my review!


there are tons of luthiers out there who can compete with jackson's custom shop.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 11, 2006)

Elysian said:


> there are tons of luthiers out there who can compete with jackson's custom shop.



 we need a "truckdriver" smile icon dude,,,, one that says that's a "BIG 10-4". There are alot of awesome dudes out there. I work some real good graphics dudes,,,one of them is a top notch wood burner. Seriously,,,give this guy any picture and he will nail it 100%.

I will be posting pics of my 1527 custom soon. Finishing touches need to be done, and we have a custom paint specialist coming in to demonstrate some new paint.

~A


----------

